# Cleveland Metroparks keeps 'squaw' amid debate



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

BENTLEYVILLE -- The name of the Squaw Rock formation in the Cleveland Metroparks stands firm amid a growing debate over whether the word "squaw" is derogatory.









More...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I thought each Indian tribe had its own language - i.e. Navajo spoke a different language than Seminole or Sioux. So in which Indian language is it derogatory? Sounds like pc gone amok again....Wait till PETA wants to rename Beaver Falls PA ( Joe Namath hoemetown).. or should we renumber Route #2 to avoid that reference....


----------

